
Hannes Mehnert on MirageOS and OCaml - lelf
https://evrone.com/hannes-mehnert-interview
======
onlyhackergirl
What kind of latency do they target, and what kind of latency does OCaml
allows to achieve? Are there concrete evaluations about it in the context of
MirageOS? (Bonus internet points if they are public so as to be referenced in
a paper, that would be very helpful to me!) I have learnt on this discuss that
low-latency can be obtained in OCaml by writing in a special style where you
promote very little. Do you sometimes have to pay attention to your allocation
patterns when you program for MirageOS? Have you ever had to profile an
application for latency, and fix it by changing allocation patterns?

